# Konqueror 3.2 und Umlautdomains

## supernova

Seit heute gibt es diesen himmelschreienden Schwachsinn ja...

Als ich aus Witz mal "www.müller.de" in meinem favorisierten Browser Konqueror eingeben habe, bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Ungültige Adresse

http://
```

Er bemängelt also nicht, dass es die Domain "http://www.müller.de" nicht gebe (hab's mit Firefox nachgeprüft, scheint noch nicht online zu sein), sondern hängt sich halt irgendwie am "ü" auf, so dass da nur http:// steht.

Hat jemand dasselbe Problem?

----------

## ralph

Ja, ich, aber ich würde das jetzt nicht als Problem bezeichnen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Der Schwachsinn ist doch echt edel - wer so eine Domain hat, und meint, ich stelle meine Tastaturbelegung extra wegen seiner Domain auf Deutsch hat sich geschnitten.

Dieser sinnlose Beitrag wurde ihne Praesentiert von Krombacher!

----------

## Lenz

Sorry aber ich finde diese Umlautdomains widerlich... Würde die nicht freiwillig nehmen  :Smile: .

----------

## wulfkuhn

in http://www.umlackiert.de ist kein "ü", bin ja kein Türke.

(jhhhrrbrrmblft schlagt mich nicht, das war nicht Ausländerfeindlich gemeint)

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich persönlich finde Umlautdomains eine tolle Sache. Nur weil zu Kinderzeiten der Zeichensätze keiner an andere als englische Zeichen gedacht hat, muss das doch nicht die Lösung bis in alle Zeiten bleiben. Natürlich wird es noch einige Zeit dauern bis die beteiligte Software überall geupdatet wurde, aber schließlich steht es ja jedem frei die Vor- und Nachteile einer Umlautdomain abzuwägen und sich dafür- bzw. dagegen zu unterscheiden.

 *Quote:*   

> wer so eine Domain hat, und meint, ich stelle meine Tastaturbelegung extra wegen seiner Domain auf Deutsch hat sich geschnitten.

 

Das mußt du auch gar nicht. Eine auf englisch umgestellte deutsche Tastatur hat den Vorteil, dass eine Taste frei wird: Die größer-kleiner-Taste neben dem linken Shift. Die gibt einen hervorragenden Compose-Key ab.

----------

## Fibbs

Früher hat man generell mit Computern keine Umlaute schreiben können...

Aber gerade in URLs, die ja _weltweit_ erreichbar sein sollen, finde ich persönlich es völlig unsinnig, dort Umlaute einzuführen.

Wie erklärt denn der Mitarbeiter der Fa. Müller (www.müller.de) einem zukünftigen amerikanische Kunden, wie dieser sich das Produktportfolio von der Webseite holen kann. Hier sei mal angenommen, dass die fiktive Fa. Müller keine IT-Firma ist sondern zum Beispiel ein Vertrieb für Backwaren.

Meines erachtens völliger Schwachsinn das ganze.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Kein Mensch zwingt die Firma Müller, einen Umlaut-domainname zu nehmen. Genausowenig zwingt kein Mensch die Firma, ausschliesslich einen Umlaut-domainname zu nutzen.

Aber durch die Umlautdomains hat sie die Möglichkeit, eventuell neben einem Umlaut-freien domainname, auch einen mit Umlauten herzunehmen.

Genauso wie durch die Existenz von Linux die Leute trotzdem nach wie vor ausschließlich ihr altes Windows hernehmen oder auch dual-booten können.

Und darum finde ich Umlaut-Domains eine gute Sache.

----------

## Rad

Ich bin auch dagegen. Domainnamen mit Umlauten sind genausowenig schlau wie Domainnamen mit japanischen/chinesischen/indischen/usw. Zeichen. 

Erstens wird's EWIG dauern, bis die überall wo man's gerne hätte unterstützt werden können und zweitens bringen sie den extremen Nachteil mit sich, dass viele Eingabegeräte (Keyboards usw.) das Eingeben gar nicht oder nicht auf 'ne halbwegs vernünftige Art zulassen - schon für Franzosen auf deutsche Domains zu kommen und umgekehrt könnte ein Problem werden!

UND nebenbei kann man sich dann die URLs auch sprachlich nimmehr merken- war's denn jetzt "mueller" oder "müller"?

(Und hrhr- die Japaner z.B. können übrigens ihre Laute mit x Varianten von Zeichen bilden...)

----------

## SnorreDev

Sehe ich auch so.

Es hat keinen Sinn, wenn andere Laender mit einer anderen Sprache die URL nicht mehr nutzen koennen. Das einzige was helfen koennte, waehr dann eine Frage, welche Domain man betreten will - so marke "Wanna go to www.mueller.de or www.muller.de" (das 2. sollte ein ue darstellen!)

Aber stellt euch vor, ihr habt eine Firma oder seit Freiberufler - ihr wollt auf die Domain bei einem Kunden - das nervt doch, wenn ihr fuer Franzoesisch, Tschechisch oder so euer Keyboardlayout umstellen muesst, oder alles wie in OpenOffice per Insert Special Character eingebt oder?

----------

## Inside

Andererseits hat der Großteil der Menscheit keine lateinischen Buchstaben und wird seit jeher mit dem Standard ASCII Satz diskriminiert....

Aber noch mal zur Ursprungsfrage: Firefox und Opera scheinen ja zu funktionieren, für den Konqueror gibt es aber noch keine Abhilfe, oder?

----------

## AFisch

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ist schon alles richtig, was ihr sagt. Diese IDN Domains sind an sich Quatsch wenn man das ganze Global betrachtet. Nur sehen wir es mal von folgender Seite; Wenn jemand eine DE Doman hat und sein Zeilpuplikum haupsächlich  in Deutschland sitzt, dann ist die Umlaut-Domain schon nützlich.

Was mein Ihr, wieviel Windows-DAUs tagtäglich vor Ihrem bekloppten IE sitzen und Umlaute in die Adressleiste reinhacken!? Und genau das sind doch meistens die Doofis, die auch jeden Plunder kaufen und die braucht eine gesunde Wirtschaft und somit auch die Firma Müller.

Tja, jetzt müsste der verrotzte IE nur noch Umlaute können, dann würde es passen  :Smile:  Is aber nicht. Und wie ich M$ so einschätze wird es in einem Jahr oder so mal einen Patch der was ähnliches geben, weil das ja alles so schwierig ist  :Smile: 

Gruß AFisch

PS: Meine Domain hat mir im Übrigen ein Schweizer weggeschnappt. Find ich nicht OK von der Denic.

----------

## sirro

Sehe ich ähnlich, wer seinen Kram hier in Deutschland verkaufen will, der kann mit einer Umlautdomain viel anfangen, weils einfach idiotensicher ist.

Zusätzlich sollte man aber immer noch mindestens eine Domain ohne Umlaute haben (bei den heutigen Domainpreisen wohl kaum ein Problem). Vorallem wenn man international agieren will, oder auch IE-Nutzer auf seinen Seiten haben will   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## z1n

Das lustige ist ja, das die Umlaute bei E-Mail Adressen ja gar nicht gehn. ^^

----------

## ian!

 *Inside wrote:*   

> Aber noch mal zur Ursprungsfrage: Firefox und Opera scheinen ja zu funktionieren, für den Konqueror gibt es aber noch keine Abhilfe, oder?

 

Der Konqueror war IIRC der erste Browser, der damit umgehen konnte. Leider finde ich hierzu gerade keine Quelle.

Zu der Frage:

 *denic wrote:*   

> IDN-fähige Browser
> 
> Ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit veröffentlichen wir hier eine Liste mit uns bekannten Browsern, die IDN-fähig sind. Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an die Hersteller.
> 
> - Mozilla 1.4 und höher
> ...

 

Siehe http://www.denic.de/de/domains/idns/Browser.html

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Inside

Danke ian! 

Bei mir hat libidn gefehlt und ich habe mal idn in die Use Flags aufgenommen. Bin gerade dabei kdelibs neu zu compiliern, hoffentlich hilfts.

----------

## Inside

Sorry für Doppelpost

----------

